# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Migraine, chronische pijn, de gevolgen van magnesiumtekort

## FRANCOIS580

Heb je regelmatig last van hoofdpijn of zelfs van migraine en andere vervelende chronische pijnen zoals lage rugpijn, slapeloosheid of spierkrampen? Heb je al alles geprobeerd om er van verlost te geraken, maar was alle moeite tevergeefs? Dan is de kans groot dat je een tekort hebt aan magnesium, een belangrijk mineraal dat nauw verbonden is met calcium. Een gebrek aan magnesium kan je uiteraard opvangen door je voeding aan te passen maar welke voeding is rijk aan magnesium en welke gunstige effecten heeft dit mineraal nog op onze gezondheid?

De resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken toonden aan dat maar liefst zeven op tien landgenoten kampen met een ernstig tekort aan magnesium. Dat zo’n magnesiumtekort gevolgen heeft voor je gezondheid en lichamelijke conditie is voor iedereen duidelijk. Maar voor we op zoek gaan naar het effect van zo’n magnesiumtekort op onze gezondheid, moeten we wel weten wat magnesium precies is. Magnesium is zoals reeds gezegd een mineraal dat een hoofdrol speelt in de productie van energie. Magnesium doet echter nog veel meer met je gezondheid. Zo heeft het een positief effect op je pijngevoelens en je pijngrens en speelt magnesium ook een belangrijke rol bij het ontstaan van angst, stress en depressie. Bij een gebrek aan magnesium kunnen er belangrijke gezondheidsklachten ontstaan. Je magnesiumconcentratie hangt nauw samen met je voeding. 

Vooral diegenen die ongezond eten met een gebrek aan voldoende groenten en fruit hebben op relatief korte tijd met magnesiumtekorten en de gevolgen ervan af te rekenen. Magnesium is immers niet voor niets bij belangrijke lichaamsprocessen betrokken zoals de aanmaak van voldoende hormonen, bij je metabolisme of stofwisseling, je spieropbouw en bij de ontspanning van spieren en zenuwen. Zo wordt magnesium in heel wat gevallen gebruikt voor het bestrijden van stress.

• *Magnesium is betrokken bij:* de opname van calcium en botaanmaak, bij de energieproductie en opslag ervan in je lichaamscellen, en bij de werking van enzymen en proteïnen

*Aanbevolen hoeveelheid*
Als we aan onze concentratie aan magnesium iets willen doen moeten we weten van wanneer we met een tekort aan dit mineraal kampen. De Hoge Gezondheidsraad legde de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid magnesium voor volwassenen vast op.../...

Lees verder...

----------

